# Remote, Remote Control?



## Greg Mueller (Feb 28, 2006)

My old receiver had a UHF control unit but the 211 is IR. 
Is there a UHF gizmo/box that I can use to control the 211 from another room? Some kind of UHF remote IR unit?


----------



## AllieVi (Apr 10, 2002)

Do an eBay search for "ir extender".


----------

